# Farlowella twig cat questions



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Does anybody know anything about these fish? I saw some at my lfs the other day and they look so cool. So, any info I can get about them would be helpful. 
I mostly would like to know if they would eat my plants, and would my other fish bother them. My tank is a 45 tall, I've got angels, diamond tetras, kuhli loaches, and bolivian rams (these are the ones I'm concerned about). Also my pH is pretty low ( <6 ).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They will eat plants, and while their diet should be complete, it should include a LOT of greenstuffs, like 50% or more. They appreciate driftwood & caves.
Active mostly at night, but even then not really all _that_ active.

It's hard to predict what your other fish will do, but I wouldn't expect much trouble of of that lot.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, thanks. 
I've never had plant-eating fish before, so this may be a stupid question but, if I made sure it had plenty of other greens to eat, would it still eat the plants? I mean, would it eat them so much that it would kill them (I wouldn't mind if it munched them a little)?


----------



## MonknSharona (Mar 6, 2006)

I am by no means, what so ever, an expert on these fish, but we do have one.  He would be named, Woody.  Anyway, he is in a 55 gallon with angelfish, bolivian rams, pictus cats, clown pleco, ancistrus, and gourami's and he has lived with a dojo loach in the past. I've not had any problems at all with Woody and any of the other fish. He has been the most peaceful of all of them and leaves everyone alone, and they leave him alone. The plant is heavily planted as well. We have noticed some chew marks on some of the plants (but we've always assumed it was Krusty the clown pleco who did that.  ). Perhaps Woody does munch on the plants a bit, but we do keep him very well fed too, so no one has mowed it down as of yet.  

This is one of our favorites of all our fish.  Just wanted to give you some personal experience with our guy; again, by no means am I an expert on these little dudes.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

They are very neat creatures these guys. Breeding is easy, hardest part is raising the newborn fry, they are incredibly hard to raise the fry. Be sure to get a larger size one if you do.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I went ahead and got one. He's sooo cool! When I put him in the tank he swam straight for a plant, and I thought "Oh no!" but then he swam off right away and he doesn't seem to be bothering them. I've got some driftwood which he seems to enjoy, and I picked up some cucumber and zucchini today; I also have some algae wafers. Is there anything else I should get for him?


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

I have these. They dont eat plant like some plecos do. They will graze on plants and mostly eat the algae thats on the plants.


----------

